#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  What is your 10 law of programming?

## Bhavya

Are you a programmer? If yes you should follow some programming rules for yourself. And these rules define your work method and efficiency. Can guys list down the 10 laws that you are following in your programming career?

----------

